
Don’t Be Fooled: The Mac App Store Is Full of Scams - umedzacharia
http://www.howtogeek.com/281849/dont-be-fooled-the-mac-app-store-is-full-of-scams/
======
heisenbit
DUPE, entry with comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13052127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13052127)

